# Fair Lady



## spoker (May 24, 2016)

what 3 years were the girls corvette and fair lady made?thanks


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2016)

55-58 vette.59-61 fairlady.


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2016)

double posted.oops.


----------



## spoker (May 24, 2016)

thanks for the info


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2016)

I friend of mine has two 59s, one radiant blue and the other radiant green. Blue one is 3-speed and the green single speed. Both OG and $100 bucks to me only. I'm tempted.


----------



## Intense One (May 24, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I friend of mine has two 59s, one radiant blue and the other radiant green. Blue one is 3-speed and the green single speed. Both OG and $100 bucks to me only. I'm tempted.



What are you waiting for.....buy 'em.....you're teasing us!


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2016)

I have a 61 white fairlady.super sweet and all OG with rear reflector rack.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (May 25, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Is that for sale?


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 25, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Is that for sale?



Maybe...


----------



## the tinker (May 26, 2016)

My wife has a Fair Lady. I would love to sell this bike as she has not ridden it in at least 12-13 years. She absolutely will NOT part with it. I only have two girls bikes in the "fleet" . Her Fair lady and a 39 Monark 5 bar are it.  The Fair lady is the only middle weight we own. I think it is a 1959.  These are gorgeous, tank-less bikes . I installed a later Schwinn rack and laced in a two speed kick-back for her.  She really liked the 2 speed...........back when she rode it.





 This Fair Lady has been gathering dust hanging out between the boys for a long time....It's "her" bike.


----------

